# Ripping off the ladies thread-menu for Thanksgivin



## ReformedWretch (Nov 21, 2007)

I embarrassingly posted this in the ladies forum  because I simply look at "todays posts" without even looking at what forum they are in. I quickly deleted it and decided to start one here for everyone.

What for dinner tomorrow?

Here's mine.

-Turkey (which I will happily eat for a few days after! I love turkey!)

-Mashed potatoes (my mom's are the best. Thick with no lumps!)

-Whole kernel corn on top of the potatoes (the secrete to good corn is mixing sugar and butter in with it!)

-The famous (around here) Pa. dutch home made noodles cooked in the turkey broth. My absolute favorite! I'll have two large bowls of those.

-For desert, I prefer chocolate cake with peanut butter icing over pumpkin pie!

Yum, I cannot wait for tomorrow. Football as well!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm poor and 1500 miles away from family so maybe a TV dinner and a Dr.Pepper.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry brother!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 21, 2007)

Add to that:

Ricky Skaggs Sweet Potato Casserole

Homemade (not boxed) Cornbread Stuffing (mmmmm!)

Pecan Pie for dessert


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2007)

Two words:

Cornbread Stuffing. 

All the other elements of a turkey day feast will be there, of coarse, but it is the stuffing that makes the meal!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 21, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Two words:
> 
> Cornbread Stuffing.
> 
> All the other elements of a turkey day feast will be there, of coarse, but it is the stuffing that makes the meal!


I might have a box of stove top in the cabinet, I could make some as a side dish to my tv dinner I suppose.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Two words:
> ...



Brother, you're breaking my heart. I'm sorry you're so far from your family. I'm praying for you a last minute invitation to join a Christian family for the holiday meal.  But regardless, rest in His providence and feast upon His goodness tomorrow and every day.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 21, 2007)

Adam, I'm totally with you on the turkey! It's soooo much better than chicken overall...of the two I don't know why the latter is the nation's obsession. But then again, I'm often an oddball...like how I prefer pork over beef as well, and the latter is likewise the one with which the nation seems to be most enamored. But back to the turkey...do you just eat the scraps themselves the few days after, or make them into sandwiches, or even use them in mini side-dishes? We usually do some kind of combination of those. Those noodles you mentioned sound good, too, even though I'm not familiar. Of course, since we don't have them here, I could always commit what's probably treason in your book and say I'll just have some 40-cent turkey-flavored ramen noodles for now! 

But...can it be true, Adam? No stuffing??? I'm growing concerned, brother. Personally, the cornbread type is my favorite, but my family's going to be making our usual, a celery variety with regular toasted bread.

I'm with you on the corn as well...although I'd substitute extra virgin olive oil (yum!) for the butter. See, I told you I could be an oddball: I _hate_ the flavor, smell and feeling of butter, whether on toast, biscuits, popcorn, melted in vegetables, or even drawn over seafood...you name it. (Except when it's necessary for baking, of course. But even then, I'd usually prefer some Crisco!)

Other than that, we'll be having mashed potatoes (naturally!), lima beans up, homemade cranberry sauce, and a LOT of desserts...we have a chocolate raspberry torte, plus some ice cream, and then other family members are bringing more sides and desserts, including three pumpkin coffee cakes from an amazing local bakery. Hopefully there'll be some pecan pie and pumpkin spice ice cream mixed somewhere in there...

And probably a few things I'm forgetting!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 21, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I'm poor and 1500 miles away from family so maybe a TV dinner and a Dr.Pepper.



I'd invite you to come to the east coast to my house, but we don't allow no Cowboy fans in my house!

(notice the purposeful use of the double-negative for the man in Texas!)


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 21, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> No Longer A Libertine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm poor and 1500 miles away from family so maybe a TV dinner and a Dr.Pepper.
> ...


I'm in California.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 21, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > No Longer A Libertine said:
> ...



Sorry, didn't pay attention to your signature. Your profile says you are in Waco, TX.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 28, 2007)

> -The famous (around here) Pa. dutch home made noodles cooked in the turkey broth. My absolute favorite! I'll have two large bowls of those.



Adam, we can't easily get our hands on a turkey out here but we do get roast duck quite easily. After we've eaten the duck in the local fashion, my wife makes the noodles by hand, hangs them over the back of a chair or two to dry a bit, and puts the duck carcass in the crock pot to make a nice broth. Then it's duck and noodle time and by the time it's done, it is as thick as stew. 

If you're ever in the mood for them, come on over, we're happy to have you.

Man, I'm hungry.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 28, 2007)

I've never had duck....I've often wondered if I'd like it.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 28, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I've never had duck....I've often wondered if I'd like it.


Gamey, a bit of an acquired taste.

Try a turducken, that way you can get a feast of turkey stuffed with a duck stuffed with a chicken stuffed with a dressing of your choice and/or ground sausage that is either beef or venison.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 28, 2007)

> Gamey, a bit of an acquired taste.



Nonsense. Roasted over a wood fire with a special sauce, served with a slender blade of green onion, a bit of cucumber, tian mian jiang, and on a thin tortilla-like bread. Delicious. 

Then when the meat is gone, do what my wife does with it and the flavor is even more mild. Gamey happens when you hunt them, shoot them in the morning, and clean them in the afternoon. The ducks here are raised on farms for restaurants, not quite like hunted duck. It's like the flavor difference between feral hog and farm raised hog.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 29, 2007)

I like gamey!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 29, 2007)

I've had duck sausage before, which was excellent.


----------

